# Humanities & Anthropology > Philosophy >  Slavery and non-consensual sex in Islam

## Angela

A professor of Islamic studies (a convert by the way) defends slavery and non-consensual sex in the context of Islam.

See:
https://whyevolutionistrue.wordpress...ed-by-muslims/

My tax money is going to support and disseminate this bilge.

"While the lecture was supposed to be about slavery in Islam Brown spent the majority of the lecture talking about slavery in the United States, the United Kingdom and China. When discussing slavery in these societies Brown painted slavery as brutal and violent (which it certainly was). When the conversation would briefly flip to historic slavery in the Arab and Turkish World slavery was described by Brown in glowing terms. Indeed, according to Brown, slaves in the Muslim World lived a pretty good life."

"Obviously not. Brown went on to discuss the injustices of prison labor in America and a myriad of other social-ills. Absent from his talk (until challenged) was any recognition of the rampant abuse of workers in the Gulf, the thousands of workers in the Gulf dying on construction sites, the South Asian child camel-jockeys imported into the United Arab Emirates to race camels under harsh conditions, or the horrific conditions of prisoners in the Muslim World (the latest news being 13,000 prisoners executed in Syria)."

"“Slavery wasn’t racialized” in Muslim societies, Brown stated. That would be believable if it weren’t well-known black people in the Arab World and African-Americans in this country weren’t constantly referred to as _abeed_ (slaves) simply because the color of the skin.Brown described slavery in the Muslim World as kinder and gentler. The Arab poet who wrote “before you buy the slave buy the stick… for he is _nejas_ (impure)” is perhaps a better description of Arab slavery than what Brown offered.
“Slaves were protected by _shariah_ (Islamic Law)” Brown stated with no recognition of the idealized legal version of slavery and slavery as it was practiced. In this version of slavery there is an omission of kidnappings, harems, armies of eunuchs, and other atrocities.
. .* .* *“It’s not immoral for one human to own another human*” Brown stated in his clearest defense of slavery."

Well, you get the drift. You can read the article for other examples of incredible sophistry.

And guess what? While today's students can close down a campus because they are "triggered" by some Halloween costumes, there's not a peep out of them over this. 

If I had the power I'd pull all government aid. Universities want to allow someone to peddle this you know what, go ahead, but not on my dime.

----------


## Sile

100% agree

----------


## davef

I respect Muslims and the Islamic faith but this man is biased and even stated how wrong it is to own another human after he justified Islamic slavery bc it wasn't racially motivated. 

I wouldn't cut off all funding, just divert more to sciences and less to useless studies that attempt to find correlation between your favorite disney movie and disease risk

----------


## bicicleur

the widespread and deep tentacles of Muslim fundamentalism ..

----------

